
The London Rape Review [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.london.gov.uk/sites/default/files/vcl_rape_review_-_final_-_31st_july_2019.pdf
======
DanBC
I'm posting this because it's a detailed look at how people who've made an
allegation of rape interact with the criminal justice system, and why some of
them disengage once they've made a report.

~~~
thedudeabides5
Thanks, important if under-reported topic.

If you want to see the backlash to people trying to deal with these problems
in a proactive way, check out the bs fuss kicked up about MeToo Kits, which
aims to empower victims to take their own court admissible (hopefully...)
evidence.

